# Soft stool after switching food



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know much about Eukanuba or Fromm, but could it be that you need to reduce the amount of Fromm you are feeding her? If the Fromm is richer, you may have to feed her less. I switched my 2 girls this summer to Acana and it never worked for them. They had the same loose stools, and eventually it became diarrhea, so I ended up going back to the old food. I think I went through 3 bags (28 lbs) of Acana before I was sure it would not agree with them. When I did switch them back, I did it cold-turkey, with no problems.


----------



## nyrgirl35 (Sep 3, 2012)

She eats 1 cup in the am 1 cup in the pm of the Fromm same as the Eukanuba, she would leave some of her Eukanuba in the bowl. The Fromm she usually finishes. I don't think she cared for the Eukanuba, so I would have to find something else. I was thinking of the pro plan sensitive stomach and skin I heard good things about, but am open to suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

When did you begin the transition to Fromm from Euk? Which Fromm are you feeding? Is she teething right now? 

I'd buy more Fromm and Euk and go back to a 50/50 split and go much slower. I'd also consider a probiotic like Natures Farmacy Digestive Enzymes or FortiFlora. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe give it a few more days to see if the stools firm-up. Only been a few days and a young puppy may need a little more time to adjust.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I had the same problem when switching my dogs food, i even transitioned it for over a week . Had to do the chicken and rice for a couple of days then slowly started adding there new food to to rice now after day 4 they are on there new food and no problems. My puppy didn't care for the premium food at first, would leave some in his bowl, but after a while when he knew he wasn't getting anything else he eats it up seems to love it now. ALSO MADDIE LOOKS LOVELY, WHY SWITCH?


----------



## nyrgirl35 (Sep 3, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> When did you begin the transition to Fromm from Euk? Which Fromm are you feeding? Is she teething right now?
> 
> I'd buy more Fromm and Euk and go back to a 50/50 split and go much slower. I'd also consider a probiotic like Natures Farmacy Digestive Enzymes or FortiFlora.
> 
> ...


I would say for about 1 week I was mixing the 2 gradually with less and less eukanuba. Now for past 4 days it has been just Fromm Gold adult. And it seems with each bowel movement the stools are getting softer and softer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

If it is getting worse, I would consider going back to the Eukanuba--assuming that your puppy had firm stools before the switch.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

If you were using Eukanuba large breed puppy, it has 337 cal/cup and Fromm large breed puppy has 389 cal/cup, same protein and fat levels. You could possibly reduce the amount of Fromm by 1/3 of a cup/day and still be giving her the same calories.


----------



## nyrgirl35 (Sep 3, 2012)

Michele4 said:


> I had the same problem when switching my dogs food, i even transitioned it for over a week . Had to do the chicken and rice for a couple of days then slowly started adding there new food to to rice now after day 4 they are on there new food and no problems. My puppy didn't care for the premium food at first, would leave some in his bowl, but after a while when he knew he wasn't getting anything else he eats it up seems to love it now. ALSO MADDIE LOOKS LOVELY, WHY SWITCH?


I was switching to adult food so I figured I would try Fromm. Which food are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I know it sounds crazy to some but when Rose had soft stools I gave her half a banana in the morning. That seemed to do the trick for her. Now it is almost a ritual. After our morning outing we come inside and split a banana. With dinner she gets a quarter of an apple.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i had the same issue with fromm. but i was switching from pro plan to fromm. i was switching for almost 2 weeks and his stools were really soft. i ended up switching back to pro plan and stools are normal again. fromm may be too rich for your puppy, try transiting slowly and if it doesnt work you may have to switch back until your pup gets a bit older.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Maddie is still super young. If you think it would be easier to house train with firm stools () I'd switch back to Eukanuba until she is a little older and try the switch again. I fed Fromm LB Adult and my boys loved it but I switched to Earthborn bc I just couldn't keep weight on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Maddie is still super young. If you think it would be easier to house train with firm stools () I'd switch back to Eukanuba until she is a little older and try the switch again. I fed Fromm LB Adult and my boys loved it but I switched to Earthborn bc I just couldn't keep weight on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm thinking about switching Rusty to Earthborn once he is older. How has the food been for your dogs?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How is Maddie doing with her food. Any improvement?


----------



## nyrgirl35 (Sep 3, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> How is Maddie doing with her food. Any improvement?


I started mixing back in the Eukanuba with Fromm, she eats the Fromm and leaves the Eukanuba lol. So I picked up a bag of PP sensitive stomach and skin. Hopefully my picky puppy likes it and her stools won't be so soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Try adding some canned pumpkin into the food. The pumpkin is organic and pumpkin is the only ingredient. Be sure to get this and not the pumpkin pie kind. It will help adding some into the food.


----------



## nyrgirl35 (Sep 3, 2012)

Blondie said:


> Try adding some canned pumpkin into the food. The pumpkin is organic and pumpkin is the only ingredient. Be sure to get this and not the pumpkin pie kind. It will help adding some into the food.


Thanks! I switched to pro plan sensitive stomach and skin and now her stool is normal. She loves it too! I thought she loved the Fromm until I saw her eat PP SS lol. So for now this looks like it will be her food!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

That is great that you have found a food that works for you and your puppy.


----------

